# Screen Cleaning



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi --

What should one use to get rid of all those fingerprints on the Kindle Fire 8.9 HD screen?

ZU


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This: 

Similar things available at The Container Store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Love those!

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use this stuff. I got it for my Macbook but I use it on my Kindle2 and Fire as well. Usually just need a good swipe with the cloth but occasionally need to use the spray to get it extra shiny.

http://www.amazon.com/iKlear-iPod-iPhone-MacBook-Cleaning/dp/B001UTA398/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1354583678&sr=8-8&keywords=iklear


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I use microfiber cloths. You can get them pretty cheap wherever they sell reading glasses.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Microfiber cloths were my favorite until I got my Fuzzy Fingers...


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Microfiber cloths were my favorite until I got my Fuzzy Fingers...
> 
> 
> Betsy


I bought some of those once.. But one of the BRATs stole them and I never saw them again. Plus the cloths are easier to use to clean the boy's glasses and I always have a few with me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I bought some of those once.. But one of the BRATs stole them and I never saw them again.


I like your kids.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like your kids.


I have a couple of them up for sale...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have a couple of them up for sale...


Not that much.

Betsy


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I use microfiber cloths. You can get them pretty cheap wherever they sell reading glasses.


Yes, I use those too for our Fire, iPads, laptop screens, smartphones, etc. I bought a couple at my local Walmart's optical shop for about $1.50 each. They were selling similar ones at Best Buy in the computer/tablet area for $5-9! The "eyeglasses" version works just as well


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I use this spray I bought to keep the mist out of my motorbike helmet with a microfiber cloth, works a treat and leaves a very thin protective barrier too!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This:


These look great. I was about to order a set for $2.99 when I noticed the $4.99 shipping charge. I'll look for them in our local Staples.


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

I've been using Zeiss lens cleaning wipes for the last year or so. They're little individually wrapped, inexpensive, alcohol pre-moistened paper wipes. Safe for any type of glass, i.e. monitor screens, lenses, eyeglasses, etc. and they're a single use, disposable item, so no risk of damage from dust or dirt from anything that being reused such as cleaning cloths.
Available at Walmart and Sams Club and probably online as well.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

for those of you that think you need glass or other liquid cleaning, I've found that if you use the right cloth, you may never have to clan your screen with any liquid.  Unless, of course, you have a nasty spill.  For day-to-day cleaning, even when/if I get greasy stuff on my screen, I have been able to clean without any type of glass cleaner.

I bought the microfiber cloths int he Auto Accessory aisle at Target.  For about $2.50, I got 5 so I keep one at work, one in the bedroom, living room, etc.  They are about the size of a washcloth and unless they get wet, I've been just shaking the dust off.  All of my cloths still look new and its been a couple of years.  They are the same lime green as the fuzzy fingers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> These look great. I was about to order a set for $2.99 when I noticed the $4.99 shipping charge. I'll look for them in our local Staples.


Container Stores have them, too. They work great and are fun! Mine is lime green. I had a bright red one but it has disappeared somewhere....

Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Jesslyn said:


> I bought the microfiber cloths int he Auto Accessory aisle at Target. For about $2.50, I got 5


The automotive department of the local Costco has 36 microfiber cloths for $15.79! We purchased a package and now use them for everything.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> These look great. I was about to order a set for $2.99 when I noticed the $4.99 shipping charge. I'll look for them in our local Staples.


Also available at The Container Store if there's one of those near you. . . .


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I use a microfiber cloth and the spray cleaner we use on the computer monitor after the grandkids have been using our tablets or smartphones.  It's amazing how icky they can get those screens...

If it's just me and I'm wearing a plain t-shirt or sweatshirt, I'll just rub the screen around on my belly a few times.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I use a microfiber cloth and the spray cleaner we use on the computer monitor after the grandkids have been using our tablets or smartphones. It's amazing how icky they can get those screens...
> 
> If it's just me and I'm wearing a plain t-shirt or sweatshirt, I'll just rub the screen around on my belly a few times.


I've gotten latte on my device, but still never needed any sprays with the right cloth.


----------

